# Jayhawk ,and custom front end



## bikebozo (Apr 16, 2020)

This is my Jayhawk,  1 of 5 frames built out of a sheet of aluminum , also this trick front end ,1 of 5 built -something different


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 16, 2020)

Isn't that front end what they call a "lefty" in the bmx world due it only having the left side leg ? How do they ride vs  a normal fork ?


----------



## bikebozo (Apr 16, 2020)

Yes, it is , although the inventor of this fork calls it something different ,. I have not built up my frame yet ,I am still trying to sort out the disk brake rear wheel , because I am wanting to run a set of gears also , . The few people who run this 1 legged front end say there is no difference , only the styling is different . My bike is being built as a custom street machine , not bmx or anything else that could create excess stress, thanks , any thoughts or suggestions are welcome , wpb


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 16, 2020)

bikebozo said:


> Yes, it is , although the inventor of this fork calls it something different ,. I have not built up my frame yet ,I am still trying to sort out the disk brake rear wheel , because I am wanting to run a set of gears also , . The few people who run this 1 legged front end say there is no difference , only the styling is different . My bike is being built as a custom street machine , not bmx or anything else that could create excess stress, thanks , any thoughts or suggestions are welcome , wpb



I think I know a little about bmx so I just wanted to ask as I never seen or had Really nice ones as a kid. Kinda feel too big for'em now ; unless they're 24" or 26" LOL.  I could see that being polished to a mirror shine, some kind of accent wheels (lime green is 1 of my favorite colors) and 144 spokes. Jus' a thought. No idea on the custom gears build ; unless you can find a setup from a premade bmx or work with the guru guys here who build wheels and have been for years. Oh btw wouldn't a flip flop hub (has dual threads for 2 sprockets & a disc adaptor allow you to at least have disc brakes & maybe 3-7 gears ?


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 16, 2020)

@bikebozo I was looking at a Mongoose Massif jus' now & thought "Hey maybe something like that would work for you" it's got disc brakes front & rear + has like 7 speeds. You interested in pics of how it's set up ?


----------



## sarmisluters (Apr 16, 2020)

bikebozo said:


> This is my Jayhawk, 1 of 5 frames built out of a sheet of aluminum , also this trick front end ,1 of 5 built -something different
> 
> View attachment 1175414
> 
> View attachment 1175415




So this is the 26” Jayhawk ?

Interesting !


----------



## bikebozo (Apr 16, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> @bikebozo I was looking at a Mongoose Massif jus' now & thought "Hey maybe something like that would work for you" it's got disc brakes front & rear + has like 7 speeds. You interested in pics of how it's set up ?



Yes I would , I will find out something , I see now how it has exposed gears , I want a nexus internal geared hub , it looks cleaner , I have a lot of campy stuff I could build a wheel with , please , send a photo , I can build wheels , I was just not sure what hub had the duel threaded side , or how it would work , my Jayhawk will be built as a nice ride , not for dirt riding and crashing , I am 67 and do not have very many crashes left in Me!


----------



## sarmisluters (Apr 16, 2020)

bikebozo said:


> Yes I would , I will find out something , I see now how it has exposed gears , I want a nexus internal geared hub , it looks cleaner , I have a lot of campy stuff I could build a wheel with , please , send a photo , I can build wheels , I was just not sure what hub had the duel threaded side , or how it would work , my Jayhawk will be built as a nice ride , not for dirt riding and crashing , I am 67 and do not have very many crashes left in Me!




Thank goodness for clearing that up its a 
20” bike !


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 16, 2020)

bikebozo said:


> Yes I would , I will find out something , I see now how it has exposed gears , I want a nexus internal geared hub , it looks cleaner , I have a lot of campy stuff I could build a wheel with , please , send a photo , I can build wheels , I was just not sure what hub had the duel threaded side , or how it would work , my Jayhawk will be built as a nice ride , not for dirt riding and crashing , I am 67 and do not have very many crashes left in Me!



I fully understand the whole clean gear look. I was just thinking along the lines of Keep It Stupid Simple but here's some online pics I found that gives a good general idea of how the flip flop hubs work & how they're set up on a fat tire 20x4 1/4 bmx style bike. 1st pic is a front disc brake mount ; other side is just capped off but a flip flop hub has threads both sides for either a fixed sprocket or a free wheel. 2nd pic is the gear set/derailleur & 3rd just the general bike 











 Hopefully that helps some. Other than being too short with me being 5 '8 to comfortably ride this little bike was fairly smooth functioning & for like $35 I have some tinkering parts to use for 'Customs' .


----------



## bikebozo (Apr 20, 2020)

My frame and front end are 26 inch , if anyone wanted to know ! Thanks wpb


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 20, 2020)

bikebozo said:


> My frame and front end are 26 inch , if anyone wanted to know ! Thanks wpb



That is Awesome! I figured when you said you were 67 years young it was at least a 24"  but none the less it wouldn't surprise me to see anyone on a 20" ; especially vintage or just cool 1 off bikes


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 17, 2021)

I sold my 24 and the 26 , Jim Moore is building some special order items , also his own design front ends


----------

